# POST THOSE SLEEPING PUPPIES!



## Xiahko

Well,they don't have to be JUST puppies.

But I wanna see some cuteness!


----------



## Wingman

CUTE!!! LOL I love sleeping dogs.


----------



## angelbaby




----------



## Black Rabbit

Marley and Mack Truck R.I.P. big boy


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a few of mine.

Kaos back in 1981









Lux and Ivy









Earl's first day at home and Ivy was not very excited about it.









Earl and Ivy









Tweak and Chopper 









Miss Tweak









Lux and Ivy


----------



## Czar

awww great pics.everyone


----------



## Mach0

Mine stole my covers


----------



## Andrew1989

She acted like she wanted to watch football with me. I think not.


----------



## max

This is my Luna at 9weeks old.


----------



## BTPB

Heres Rebel, he just wouldn't wake up for anything! lol


----------



## DeeboLove

LOL this one was 2 days after I got him...


----------



## k8nkane

Here's a couple pics of my pups sleeping together (the top one they were around 8-9 months and the bottom two they were around 6-7 months) ...




























And then Kane's favorite spot on the bed -- buried between the pillows ...

Unless I disturb him to take a picture of it.


----------



## Xiahko

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few of mine.
> 
> Kaos back in 1981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux and Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl's first day at home and Ivy was not very excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl and Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak and Chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux and Ivy


LOL Ivy looks down right PO-ed.
Beautiful dogs~


----------



## ames

well I have a little video I did for a friend who did not believe me when I told her Gargamel has Sleepapnia (sp??), he stops breathing and scares the crap outta me all the time. He always gets back to it, but still makes me nervous!!






and here is how he loves to sleep, when I let him cuddle on the couch anyway...


----------



## Xiahko

^

Dude! Momo had that too! I shook her like 4 times,and no movement,use to scare the pee out of me.


----------



## ames

I know it makes cuddletime stressful at times! lol


----------



## B-TownBullyz




----------



## Pittielove29

Keona on my lap the car the day I brought her home
















Sleeper hold








Couldn't make the bed cuz she was o cute to wake up








Lady


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## k8nkane

Kangol is my favorite sleeping dog of all time, gotta say, lol! My Kane will sleep like that sometimes, hanging his junk out for everyone to see ... "Ahhh, yep, I'm a man. That's right."

But nowhere near as reliably as Kangol, LOL!


----------



## Xiahko

I have to agree with the above! I love him!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

k8nkane said:


> Kangol is my favorite sleeping dog of all time, gotta say, lol! My Kane will sleep like that sometimes, hanging his junk out for everyone to see ... "Ahhh, yep, I'm a man. That's right."
> 
> But nowhere near as reliably as Kangol, LOL!










lol thank you! That is why he is wearing shorts in that one picture. My aunt said she was tired of looking at his package in every picture. Thats also why I photoshop a lot of stuff in when he spread eagle like that because she gets all offended when she looks at his FB pics. lmao
I say he is just a dog but whatever.....



Xiahko said:


> I have to agree with the above! I love him!


Yall are making White Dog turn red. He is blushing lol
Thank you, Katie!


----------



## Sadie

Here are two of bogart sleeping he was so little here


----------



## Sadie

And one of bogart sleeping with my daughter


----------



## ColomRican

here's a few old pix i found of roscoe


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN




----------



## Gimbler

BTPB said:


> Heres Rebel, he just wouldn't wake up for anything! lol


OMG, is that not the cutest thing ever? How funny that you could hang his head upside down! LOL


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

The black pup, Kudzu, is still up for adoption 

Petunia's pups on Vimeo


----------



## jayandlacy

sleeping puppies? I gots sleeping puppies
























































and again hopefully photobucket catches up soon....


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

Pitbullmamanatl your photos are cracking me up!


----------



## wild_deuce03

Those sleeping pics of Kangol crack me up every time I see them! LOL!

I've posted some of these before but thought I'd throw them in here as well.

Duke and Athena









Cleveland and Athena









Athena, she really doesn't fit! LOL!









NO idea how she got herself all the way in there!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Atlanta Bully Rescue said:


> Pitbullmamanatl your photos are cracking me up!


LOL Thank you.... He's a riot for sure.


wild_deuce03 said:


> Those sleeping pics of Kangol crack me up every time I see them! LOL!
> 
> Athena, she really doesn't fit! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO idea how she got herself all the way in there!


Thanks, Ryan! 
Those two pics of Athena are just precious. That last one needs to be in a calendar or on a postcard fo sho!


----------



## Xiahko

Omg that is so funny, Beia LOVES cat posts too! She tries to climb up ours,and she bats and chews on the little dangling things.


----------



## bluefamily

those r all awesome!


----------



## Jester09

Oooohhh man. Goodness knows I have enough of these lol.
Y'all may have seen a couple of these before.

He watches even in his sleep. 









Daddy's boy. 









Daddy's boy again. Baha.









He can't quite decide WHAT he wants to be on. lol









All cuddled up









Our evil couch strikes again. Lol









Me and Jester at nap time. Please ignore my sickly state.


----------



## Xiahko

^

So cute!


----------



## Little Boss

When boss was just a pup 









Momo had one serious day of playing in the sand box  









Some cuddle time 









Momo is not a big fan of this cold weather


----------



## PittyLover314




----------



## blurzredg4




----------



## LuvSoph

*Sophie and Chibi when they were puppies*

Unfortunately, Sophie is no longer with us.


----------



## truepits92

nilla at 7 weeks

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









nilla at 8 weeks








[email protected] and [email protected] 








Kera nilla and dora








Nilla and her litter at 6 weeks








dora and tonka sleeping








Kera tonka dora and nilla sleeping








kera as a pup sleeping








teapot and kera sleeping


----------



## wv-vlad

*sara is sleeping right now lol*


----------



## lexsmomma

He is a lazy bones! I love when he cuddles up to me!!  Sleeps with me every night, even tried to push my husband out of bed on the weekends!! (my husband works 6p-6a during the week)


----------



## stusmom

love everyones sleeping pitties, here's mine. stu


----------



## truepits92

Lovin' all the sleepin puppers!!! <3


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*These are old pictures of Kangol as a puppy and as a teenager*








*Kind of sleeping.... I know he was snoring*








*Kangol and his brothers*








*Koby sleeping with Daddy*








*Father and Son-- Kangol and Koby April 2005*








*He's always been good at sleeping*








*Upside down catfish*
















*Such a precious white amiloe*








*My Sophie aka Oofer Bella -- I loved when she would lay like this*








*Baby White Animal @ 6 weeks*
















*Hims had spotted pink nose and ears.... He was so precious as a baby dogs*


----------



## Wingman

Aww Kangol always has the best sleeping pictures!  haha


----------

